# Sneak Peek of my B-17 themed Hot Rod Truck



## unpunk01 (May 28, 2005)

We're not done with here yet but I thought you guys might like this...the bombs are mocked up (welding them this week), 8th Air Force logo replacing the Iron Cross grill and starting work on the interior (real B-17 guages, bomber seats and harnesses) and mocking up a couple 50's coming outta the firewall in front.
Anyone wanna share any ideas???

















The Sweet 17 (the plane I designed the truck after):


----------



## unpunk01 (May 28, 2005)

Note the "Flak" hits (aka rustouts that I didn't feel like fixing) on the drivers door!


----------



## Chocks away! (May 30, 2005)

I love it hehe. You're a real nut. It's amazing! Why was the iron cross there? Previous concept?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2005)

that bomb's a bit big for what a B-17 could carry aint it...........


----------



## Chocks away! (May 30, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> that bomb's a bit big for what a B-17 could carry aint it...........


 Hullo Lanc. 8) Could a Lancaster really carry double the bombs? (i noticed no one asks about your speciality)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2005)

that depends, with a drastically reduced range (we're talking barely enough to make it to mainland Europe from bases in England)m the B-17G could carry a little over 17,000lbs of bombs, however this load was never really carried in combat, the normall combat load was closer to 6,000lbs, often as low as 2,000lbs, whereas the lancaster could carry a 22,000lb Grand Slam, the largest conventional bomb ever made, to almost any part of Germany, so the plane's maximum payloads aren't a million miles apart, but combat loads are, the lanc carrying, at times although not that often, nearly 4 times as much..........


----------



## Chocks away! (May 30, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> that depends, with a drastically reduced range (we're talking barely enough to make it to mainland Europe from bases in England)m the B-17G could carry a little over 17,000lbs of bombs, however this load was never really carried in combat, the normall combat load was closer to 6,000lbs, often as low as 2,000lbs, whereas the lancaster could carry a 22,000lb Grand Slam, the largest conventional bomb ever made, to almost any part of Germany, so the plane's maximum payloads aren't a million miles apart, but combat loads are, the lanc carrying, at times although not that often, nearly 4 times as much..........


 That's quite amazing actually... Some time ago i thought they were about equal.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2005)

They both have their strengths and weaknesses. The Lancaster obviously has more strengths


----------



## Chocks away! (May 30, 2005)

Although I just remembered: One big weakness of the Lanc is the vulnerability of it's underneath-no proper turret...


----------



## me262 (May 30, 2005)

when do you think it will be ready for some pics?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2005)

Chocks away! said:


> Although I just remembered: One big weakness of the Lanc is the vulnerability of it's underneath-no proper turret...



Yeah ok, this would have helped, but the downside would have been a smaller bomb bay, resulting in less payload, more air resistance and more weight meaning less range and less manouverability. Lancasters were highly manouverable and could evade many German Nightfighters.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 30, 2005)

It was a trade-off, pure and simple. I think the desired effect was achieved, with a higher bomb load and greater manoeuvrability, as you mentioned CC.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 30, 2005)

CC said, "_ Lancasters were highly manouverable and could evade many German Nightfighters._"

You must be referring to the Henschel Hs-123. 





http://www.23ag.ru/assets/images/WW1_WW2_22.jpg


----------



## JCS (May 30, 2005)

What does the Hs123 have to do with what CC said?


----------



## unpunk01 (May 30, 2005)

Chocks Away...the Iron Crosses are a biker/hot rodder thing. My buddy (who did the grill) had a Iron Cross theme going (grill, taillights, earrings on pinup girl and pinstriping on back of cab)...long story short? Yeah, it was a previous theme!


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 30, 2005)

JCS said, "_What does the Hs123 have to do with what CC said?_"

I believe there was a nightfighter variant of the Hs 123. It was a joke regarding the Lancaster's ability to out manuever night fighters. (apparently it didn't go over very well  )


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 30, 2005)

But doesn't the biker/hotrodder thing have its origins in the German Iron Cross thing?


----------



## JCS (May 30, 2005)

> It was a joke regarding the Lancaster's ability to out manuever night fighters. (apparently it didn't go over very well  )



Oh  

I didnt let the page fully load before I replied so I didnt see the emoticon after it, If I did I would've got it.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Chocks away! said:
> 
> 
> > Although I just remembered: One big weakness of the Lanc is the vulnerability of it's underneath-no proper turret...
> ...



hey, you sound like me, stop learning from me!!















NOW!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

DAVIDICUS said:


> CC said, "_ Lancasters were highly manouverable and could evade many German Nightfighters._"
> 
> You must be referring to the Henschel Hs-123.
> 
> ...



 

Ok, well the German twin engined Nachtjagers...


----------



## plan_D (May 31, 2005)

Ju-88 and Bf-110s...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

And Do-17/215's and Do-217's...


----------



## plan_D (May 31, 2005)

Sorry, I was including good ones only.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 31, 2005)

He-219s


----------



## plan_D (May 31, 2005)

Still, only good ones. That was ANOTHER "It had potential" model...  

Oh yeah, and of course Me-262s...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Yeah that was a purpose built night fighter and would probably have had no trouble turning with Lancasters.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 31, 2005)

The He-219 was good though, it wasn't liked by the top brass


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Yeah it was very good.


----------



## plan_D (May 31, 2005)

Wasn't it's engines under-powered?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

It can hit 400mph plus, so I shouldnt think so.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 31, 2005)

Depending on the version, the engines developed from 1,850 to 2,100 hp. I do understand that it turned out to be rather dissapointing but don't know the reason.


----------



## plan_D (May 31, 2005)

It is well known that the He-219 was a severe disapointment.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2005)

and just because she is a perpose built night-fighter, it doesn't nessisarily mean she'll turn well, and the lanc couldn't really turn inside them, just with them, at a struggle.......


----------



## Chocks away! (May 31, 2005)

unpunk01 said:


> Chocks Away...the Iron Crosses are a biker/hot rodder thing. My buddy (who did the grill) had a Iron Cross theme going (grill, taillights, earrings on pinup girl and pinstriping on back of cab)...long story short? Yeah, it was a previous theme!


 Motorhead sort of thing huh? 8)


----------



## Chocks away! (May 31, 2005)

We've gone way off topic and it's my fault...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Nah actually your on topic! 8)


----------



## Chocks away! (May 31, 2005)

With the motorhead thing, i was  But i think i started off all this bomber comparison thing


----------



## unpunk01 (May 31, 2005)

LEMMY ROCKS! Chocks...you got it!


----------



## Chocks away! (Jun 1, 2005)

I love this site :BIG:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 1, 2005)

glad to hear it......


----------

